# help i cant get the plate off the bottem of my tecumseh lawnmower engines shaft



## shortguy100000 (Sep 20, 2004)

my dad and i have tried hitting it with a hammer and tried heating it up with a gas welder until red hot and it will not come off it is the plate that mounts the blade , i tried using oil and lubricant but the plate will not come off either any ideas anybody????


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you have to get a small engine shop to take it off because its wedged on there. a puller has to take it off.


----------



## speed75 (Sep 27, 2004)

you are talking about the blade block. most of the time when they are stuck that bad we cut them off . take an cut the side of the block up an down BUT do not cut to deep because you dont want to hit the crank. then take a chisel an beet it off.


----------



## shortguy100000 (Sep 20, 2004)

*hi*

yes ive got it off now it turned out we had 2 just cut the plate and we are now left with just the pipe part still on the shaft but thats ok i can get it off now if i want to i cldnt get a saw to fit i there or a grinder so ive taken the plate off which then allowed me to remove the exhaust and engine mounting bracket which is what i need thanks for your help


----------

